# Follow up on a aviatrix type hat msg from earlier today (k)



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Previous msg for reference: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385950-1.html

KateJ started the original message. She and I shared a couple PMs behind the scenes as we discovered we were both making notes for a simplification on the translations of this pattern.

The draft of extracted notes (pdf file) is in the download below.

If you have time and interest in starting a test hat and proofing the notes, please contribute to any editing needed. PM me if you need an editable copy. The editable file is an OpenOffice Writer format. If you have something like MSWord 10 or newer, that software is suppose to be able to read this type file. Thank you all,

Edit: adding a second draft pdf document. See download link below the pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That was quick! Will give it a look when I am on the desk top.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How great of you to share all the work you two did! Thanks!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your work!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute! Thank you, I'm going to try it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Previous msg for reference: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385950-1.html
> 
> KateJ started the original message. She and I shared a couple PMs behind the scenes as we discovered we were both making notes for a simplification on the translations of this pattern.
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to help but want you to know I really would like the pattern once its "cleaned up." Do you intend to make it available to KPers?


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Adorable hat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

More spectacular work from not one, but *TWO* of our Resident Master Knitters!
Hip, Hip, Hooray!
And 
Thank you both.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks to both of your for all your work. It is such a cute hat and I hope to try one soon.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, and thank you for also giving the PDF version as I'm unable to download the other. Yeah for you two and again, thanks.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

A big thanks for working out the pattern. I intend to try this cap as my next project..


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I took a look at both PDF files; they are very good translations of the pattern. Just one correction, if I may -- the instructions for the short-row stockinette sections should have alternating knit and purl rows, instead of every row being knit.

For example, instead of:

Row 1: (short rows) K40, turn
Row 2: K20, turn
Row 3: K30, turn
Row 4: K40, turn
Row 5: K50

They should read:

Row 1: (short rows) K40, turn
Row 2: P20, turn
Row 3: K30, turn
Row 4: P40, turn
Row 5: K50


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

TerryKnits said:


> I took a look at both PDF files; they are very good translations of the pattern. Just one correction, if I may -- the instructions for the short-row stockinette sections should have alternating knit and purl rows, instead of every row being knit.
> 
> For example, instead of:
> 
> ...


I was just going to ask about that, because it looked like ss stitch.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Will try it after I finish current WIP.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

How awesome is this. Together we can do anything.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty hats.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much, this will be a definite hat to knit.
Hope I'll be able to catch any possible further changes/revisions


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

This pattern has intrigued me. I tried to make it from the original, but no luck. This revised PDF is great. Thank you for your hard work. 
I have a question....What wt is 4mm yarn? Is it equal to US #4 as in Worsted Wt? I tried looking it up, but all it would d was give me the needle or hook size. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

patmastel said:


> This pattern has intrigued me. I tried to make it from the original, but no luck. This revised PDF is great. Thank you for your hard work.
> I have a question....What wt is 4mm yarn? Is it equal to US #4 as in Worsted Wt? I tried looking it up, but all it would d was give me the needle or hook size.
> Thanks in advance.


There is no 'mm' yarn, that refers to hook or needle size. Perhaps the reference is to a #4 yarn?


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I've not heard of yarn in mm either. However, I've been looking at info on yarns wts today, including the 2/? nominclature. Saw a 4mm reference that was described as Sport wt. Who knows tho?

There is a recent thread where this pttn idea was made up on machine. I think they used worsted wt. Will go re-read that one. edit - don't find info on the wt of yarn used. Take a look for best guesstimate? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-387421-1.html


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

TerryKnits said:


> I took a look at both PDF files; they are very good translations of the pattern. Just one correction, if I may -- the instructions for the short-row stockinette sections should have alternating knit and purl rows, instead of every row being knit.
> 
> For example, instead of:
> 
> ...


Just noticed this. That's where i was sticking. Thought it might be a misprint, but tend to take patterns as right and me as wrong. Thank you, TerryKnits.

Yeah! Now I can get started again. Got an Everton baby hat to knit pdq. Now, tell me, Everton fans, have they truly reverted to the original blues and whites? Please say no, for I don't have enough blue. Got tons of red.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

If the section being worked is to be garter st, each row would be Knit. I've not put needles to yarn myself though, so consider that I'm not right here. I am thinking that, yes, the short row sections would be SS - so K-P-K-P as short rows are worked. The puffed section (main yarn color) would be garter st or rev SS, or your choice of a textured st pttn. May have to do this one soon. Thank everyone for continuing to test the pttn notes. :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm tackling this hat as soon as the current project is off the needles.

Thanks for all the info........but:
Going back to the first post about this hat we're introduced to 2 links with patterns, one above the photos, one below.

Which one is the right one?


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Tove said:


> .... Going back to the first post about this hat we're introduced to 2 links with patterns, one above the photos, one below. Which one is the right one?


 They both cover the same core info.

Seems like a few people have waded into the pattern, so hopefully, we'll catch any mistakes in the notes. Tonight, I made a cast on rag and picked out two stash yarns to start my own hat.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

CKnits said:


> They both cover the same core info.
> 
> Seems like a few people have waded into the pattern, so hopefully, we'll catch any mistakes in the notes. Tonight, I made a cast on rag and picked out two stash yarns to start my own hat.


Looking forward to hearing if you have any great information to share


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Wrote some follow up on the previous thread about this hat. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385950-4.html#8677893

If I zoom in on the picture of the white-pink-grey hat, now I'm thinking the raised bands are reverse SS. Believe someone has mentioned that. May frog out the garter area I've done. Thinking....


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have started on the pattern and I, too, believe the base color ridges are reverse stockinette stitch and the color sections are stockinette stitch. It is rather fun to knit. Thanks to the KPers that have worked this pattern out.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Frogged the first run. I had some slight holes on the turn spots from the short rows. So, guessed there was more to know about short rowing. Hit YouTube for a couple reviews. Liked the idea of the German short rows, so trying that and results are better.

I also decided the first edition would have been larger than I had in mind. Took a gauge off before frogging. So here's the next edition:

Worsted wt yarn - like Red Hrt SuperSaver. G: 4st/inch #7US needle
CO 36 sts
Short rows (st count): 24, 12, 18, 24, 30
Reverse SS (each row is 36 sts);rows = P, P, K, P, K, P 
*reason starting w Purl row was to avoid having purl bumps on the public side of the color change row. (my preference)

This measures to a 9 inch width, so far. That will be doubled when the sides are sewn together (if I'm correct). Kid sized hat; hopefully. Not sure how long to make the piece. With 4 sections of short rows and 4 sections of RevSS, fabric is about 5 inches - relaxed, 6.5 inches stretched slightly.

How long should a kid's cap be if measured from front hairline to nape of neck? Gotta go searching again for head measurements. Bye for now....

edit: Found a measurement. Looks like abt 12 inches ought to do it (front to back). Perhaps, favoring on the plus end of 12 since a wig ought to be a tight fit. http://www.wigstudio1.com/pages/find-your-cap-size


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you again so much for your constant updates. I'm so anxious to get started on this hat but I've got to get the current baby set completed, baby due in 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you Cknits, that makes more sense. I'm determined to make this, in the rainbow colours. Probably be mid-summer before I get it done, if I run in to many more mindblocks.

Just one more question, though. I even thought the hat had to be worked in two pieces and joined, since it had the provisional cast on. Now I realise that the provisional cast on is just to make it easy to pick up stitches on a circular if you choose that method. I think I will just begin with the ribbed band. The join should not be visible if I do it right, and the flowers could always cover up the joins if it is visible.

So, I am going to begin with ribbing and end with ribbing and just mattress stitch the backs and fronts at each side. Should work, eh?


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> .... So, I am going to begin with ribbing and end with ribbing and just mattress stitch the backs and fronts at each side. Should work, eh?


 I would think it would also work that way. There's another message where the poster (30Knitter) worked this up for machine knit and she did hers by knitting the ribbing first and last. I am not the greatest at seaming knits, so I may try doing one that way also. If the seam is too rough for over some tender ears, I can see basting some soft fleece on the inside - over the ears.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Please see my post on the Different Aviatrix Hat. Its a pretty close to this one pattern. The changes would be easier.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry, can't find it, Diobsession. Perhaps if I have real coffee, this decaf is not waking me up at all. then I'll scroll through the posts, and I'll have no excuse for not tackling this hat. Is that the one with the 36 stitch cast on? Printed it off, but forgot to leave the name of the poster on it, doh! 

I was wondering, too, about the reverse stocking stitch. I had thought the base panels were garter stitch. I think I have goofed up with just about every part of this simple hat. Ah, well, at least I can do a provisional cast on with my eyes shut now. But now I've decided to do the ribbing bands, I'll not need it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

CKnits said:


> I would think it would also work that way. There's another message where the poster (30Knitter) worked this up for machine knit and she did hers by knitting the ribbing first and last. I am not the greatest at seaming knits, so I may try doing one that way also. If the seam is too rough for over some tender ears, I can see basting some soft fleece on the inside - over the ears.


Yes do ribbing first and last - its much easier.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Finished my first cap except the flowers or what-nots to place on the sides. Did cast on with 36 sts as mentioned in a reply on pg 2. Stopped with 7 short row sections and 6 rev SS sections.

I think the multi-colored varigated I used would work for a boy but I'm wondering what to use instead of a flower. Maybe a star (?) I bought some one inch buttons that match the colors for possible use in the centers of the attachments. 

Size at ribbing is 18 inches unstretched. The crown is 6 inches from the top of the ribbing to the top of the crown. I think that would be a 12" measure ear to ear over the top. Not sure what age child this might fit. If you have a cap with similar measures, please advise age it may fit. Thank you.

I'll take a picture tomorrow - daylight - and clarify with better notes.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

It's been longer than I planned and promised in getting notes posted.

I consider this as another draft, so if you have your own project notes, please contribute suggestions and especially, corrections.

=================== ================== ========
Please note. My project ended up being resized from the translation instructions that we've all been looking at. I wanted a smaller cap because my first start was large. I started with the number of sts given in the translation (60), and it had unknown yarn/needle size. Therefore, when making gauge changes -- I was winging it quite a newbie bit. Please alert me to errors or unclear notes.

 These helmet / aviatrix hat notes are here on KP - My Pages I am posting the notes under *My Pages* because they will be editable - rather than post a message with long term non-editable details. I can post as a pdf later on if anyone is interested. I do need to add the original source for their credit.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Your hat turned out GREAT. I love the colors. Thanks for your notes and updates. I made one using the 60 st. cast on and I didn't like the way it turned out. I will definitely try yours. Thank you for all your work.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> ... I made one using the 60 st. cast on and I didn't like the way it turned out. I will definitely try yours. .....


 gdhavens, what yarn and needle sizes did you use and size of the hat please? Thank you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

stunning


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but I don't remember exactly what size needle I used. I used worsted weight yarn, Caron Simply Soft and Red Heart Super Saver. Needles were size 7 - 9 I think. I used the first downloaded pattern and mine came out way too wide. I knew when I was working on it that wasn't going to work for me, but I wanted to see how the technique would work and it did work, just too wide. I will try again with new instructions when finished with my currant project. These hats look more like what I was working toward. So cute. Thanks for all your work.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great, love the vibrant colours, too. My second one, machine knit, has been restarted already, not the pattern's fault, my concentration.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

There is nothing like a fellow knitter for a friend. Thanks for all of your help. It is so appreciated. I knit exclusively for charity, so I really love all the help I can get. thanks..


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I did several as machine knits and posted here on KP. Don't the multi-color with solid turn out great! I love the way you've used the multi and solid.


----------



## Gintare (Feb 9, 2017)

video how to knit this hat ????


----------



## Tigger32810 (Oct 24, 2016)

Gintare, Your link takes you to: The Battle of Evony - Short Form Video...not a video on how to knit this hat at all.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great thread! I've been eyeing this hat for awhile. Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to jot down your notes


----------



## Tigger32810 (Oct 24, 2016)

I have spent more time on youtube.com looking for this pattern.
I don't see a video that is done in English or with any subtitles either. Maybe one day someone from this site will post a video in English for the rest of us. My knitting is NOT good enough to even contemplate doing a video.

This one looks it may be something like Russian:





This one appears to be some form of Spanish:


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

exactly...


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Such a cute hat!


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

what a problem


----------



## Marilyninaz (Aug 13, 2014)

Great thanks I think I can follow this.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty hat


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Following


----------

